

NuoDB announces Release 2.0 of its Distributed SQL Database - mwaci
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20131016005325/en/NuoDB-Announces-Major-Release-Leading-Distributed-Database

======
yeleti
i would use nuodb if they brought down their AWS hosted pricing.

